# New Addition...



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry, Teddy, Ben, and Max would like to introduce their new sister, Sprite!! 

Here are Mommy and Sprite:









Here are Daddy and Sprite and JJ:









Lawrance and Liz were nice enough to let us pick Sprite up at their house today. Thanks so much Lawrance and Liz!

And thanks, Mary (MaryH), for entrusting me with this beautiful little baby!!! She is already in charge of the boys!!! :wub:

More pictures to follow as we all get settled!!

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033: Deb!!! Mary whispered this secret to me at the nationals....I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for you!!!! I've been waiting and waiting to hear the big announcement!!!!!!! She's absolutely adorable!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to all! Sprite is lovely!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh congrats!! She's a doll!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats! I know you are super excited. It is wonderful to see you together. As I am sure you remember, Sprite has a special place in our hearts as she was Cadie's travel companion from California and spent a night at my house.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I am so thrilled for you :biggrin: Sprite is a beauty . So much seems to happen at the Nationals. I must go next year


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Congrats! I know you are super excited. It is wonderful to see you together. As I am sure you remember, Sprite has a special place in our hearts as she was Cadie's travel companion from California and spent a night at my house.


Thanks, everyone!!

Carina, 

You definitely know how excited I am! I was a Sprite "groupie" for the last 18 months...lol!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Oh I am so thrilled for you :biggrin: Sprite is a beauty . So much seems to happen at the Nationals. I must go next year


I actually didn't go to Nationals. I met Sprite when she was a puppy and absolutely fell in love. I am so lucky to have her... but I would love to go to nationals next year, too!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm back home from a very happy, fun-filled day with Larry and Liz (humans to Chiara and JJ) and Debbie and Steve (humans to Harry, Teddy and Ben ... and now Sprite, too). Liz and Larry, thanks for hosting such a special day. Debbie and Steve, thanks so much for promising to give Sprite the life of a princess!!

Debbie and I have "known" each other from SM ever since she joined when she was looking for advice about treating Harry's liver issues. I got to meet Debbie and Steve in person at Meet The Breeds in October 2009. I also met Sue (Tyler's mom) and Kerry (Darla, Fallon and Krissy's mom) that day, too. Meet The Breeds was a crazy weekend, 2 of us keeping watch on 4 dogs for 8 hours while talking to people, answering questions, etc. Debbie, Steve, Sue and Kerry, bless their hearts, offered to hang out, lend a hand, and man the booth while we took a much needed potty break and later a lunch break. Looking back on it now, I think Debbie and Steve had already fallen in love with Sprite and wanted some special time with her. A few months later Carina and I met up at shows in upstate NY, we each had 2 girls entered, and Larry, Debbie and Steve all drove up to the shows on Saturday to help us, lending a hand with whatever we needed. Among other things, Larry showed Sprite for me and Debbie and Steve took turns holding her until it was time to take her in for the puppy group. From then until now we've met up from time to time and really enjoy each other's friendship. Sprite turned 2 years old on April 5, she's absolutely adorable, has a wonderful personality and is everything I'd ever want in a dog ... except that she's now fully grown and weighs 4.1 lbs. She's very healthy and I'd have no hesitation breeding her except that I prefer dogs who will be 5-6 lbs. as adults. After lots of thinking and soul searching I decided not to breed her. Although it was a really tough decision it was made a lot easier because I knew there were two wonderful humans who would keep her and love her forever. Thank you again, Debbie and Steve, for helping to make a tough decision a little bit easier.:smootch:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sprite is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer: The cat's, um, dog's, out of the bag. :chili::chili: I kept wanting to call you today Debbie and find out if you have Sprite and was overjoyed to see the post. I know you've been dreaming of Sprite ever since Meet the Breeds and boy could I see why. What a little cutie.:wub::wub: I'm so happy for you and Steve and think she's just what the doctor ordered. Steve looks like such a happy dad. And I can't imagine how thrilled your daughters are as well.

Mary, you have made Debbie's dream come true and since we all know each other very well, I know it was a wonderful, unselfish decision. Debbie is so lucky to have one of your Malts. 

So all I want to know is, can I be her SM Godmommy? Geez, I'm Jewish and I don't think we do that kind of thing, but for Debbie and Sprite, I'll make an exception. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can't wait to meet little Miss Sprite again and sure hoping you're bringing her to Pat's. And thanks to Larry and Liz for being the go-betweens, or at least pick- up betweens.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, I think Sprite having you as a Dogmother is a great idea. And I'm sure that's a Jewish tradition, too. In fact, I'm absolutely certain that Jewish Dogmothers host Seder and Sprite's favorite foods just happen to be chopped liver, tsimmes, brisket and kugel.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl! I love her name...congrats on your new Little Miss!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Sue, I think Sprite having you as a Dogmother is a great idea. And I'm sure that's a Jewish tradition, too. In fact, I'm absolutely certain that Jewish Dogmothers host Seder and Sprite's favorite foods just happen to be chopped liver, tsimmes, brisket and kugel.


Who knew? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Does this mean I need to send those annually to her grandma as well???


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Who knew? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Does this mean I need to send those annually to her grandma as well???


Oh my goodness, no, Sue!! I know how busy you'll be preparing Sprite's Seder dinner so just let me know what time and I'll come lick her plate clean. :w00t:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, there she is. Yes, I remember Debbie and Steve falling in love that day. Such a beauty!!!! Congratulations and Mazel Tov. LOL

Deb, Steve looks amazing. So happy the warmer weather is upon us. 

Mary, as I always say, you're the best!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable, Debbie! Welcome to SM, Sprite!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sprite is truly a little doll-baby! I can see why you fell in love w/her Debbie! Congratulations on a special little lady. 
Mary, it must have been hard to give her up---but then you will see more of her! 
What a dream come true.
Enjoy!:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a little cutie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW, that's exciting news, congratulations!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I'm sure you're bringing the newest "guest of honor" to the party....right?!! 

This is going to be one heck of a Group picture we're gonna have this year!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! She is a doll baby:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BTW - I love the name Sprite. It's so her. :chili::chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer: The cat's, um, dog's, out of the bag. :chili::chili: I kept wanting to call you today Debbie and find out if you have Sprite and was overjoyed to see the post. I know you've been dreaming of Sprite ever since Meet the Breeds and boy could I see why. What a little cutie.:wub::wub: I'm so happy for you and Steve and think she's just what the doctor ordered. Steve looks like such a happy dad. And I can't imagine how thrilled your daughters are as well.
> 
> Mary, you have made Debbie's dream come true and since we all know each other very well, I know it was a wonderful, unselfish decision. Debbie is so lucky to have one of your Malts.
> 
> ...


Sue,

Sprite would be honored to have you as a Godmother. :wub:

We actually brought Sprite into the city yesterday to meet Melissa. We didn't stay long, though, because 
it was a long day for Sprite and I wanted to get her home. And... Melissa is on the train on her way here right now to see Sprite again. Even my son ran right over here last night to meet her. My younger daughter is at the beach with friends this weekend. I had to send her a picture asap and she can't wait to get home today to meet Sprite. I think they inherited my love of animals!!

I can't wait for you to meet her again.... she's such a doll!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, I am so happy for you. I have chills, chills of joy. Sprite is just beautiful. What a little doll. She was certainly worth waiting for. I know what it means to have one of Mary's puppies. You got the best of the best as did I. Wishing you and Steve many happy and healthy years with her. 

Hugs, 
Lynda


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW!!!!! BIG news!!!!!! What a doll Debbie!!!!!!! Congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!! Debbie she is beautiful!!! I love the name "Sprite"


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Debbie, congratulations! It sounds like Sprite is a heart stealer. :wub:What a great story you have of falling in love with her and finally getting her two years later. I, too, am one of those few lucky ones to have a Mary H puppy. Give Sprite a special hug from me.

Mary, I can't imagine how difficult it must be to let such a precious pup go. Hopefully, knowing you brought such joy to Debbie and her family made it bearable.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Sprite is a beauty and I really loved the story of you meeting her, falling in love and then being able to take her home two years later! Congrats again!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! what a CUTIE!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Sprite is adorable!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Sprite is a doll!!!:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sprite is so very cute...congratulations!!!!arty:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition, she is adorable! Touching happy story.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. What a beautiful pup little Sprite is.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! She is so cute.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sprite is beyond adorable!
Congrats on adding a girl to your family.
That is neat how you'd admired her for years and are finally her Mom.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations Debbie, and Mary thanks so much for letting us know Sprite's story. I'm thrilled for everyone and can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I read this again. . . this time I read it like this:
NEW ADDICTION :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Deb, I'm sure you're bringing the newest "guest of honor" to the party....right?!!
> 
> This is going to be one heck of a Group picture we're gonna have this year!!


I am planning on bringing her.... it sounds like it's going to be some party!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Today I read this again. . . this time I read it like this:
> NEW ADDICTION :HistericalSmiley:


Sandi,

Sprite is a new addiction, lol. She's such a doll and she fit in with the boys so well. She just came in and took over and they let her. It's so funny, they look at her like they don't know what to do, and she just wags her tail like crazy and does whatever she pleases. It's great!!! :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how did i miss this !!! congrats , sprite is beautiful and i love her name , what a wonderful story !!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Debbie, congrats to your new, adorable addition Sprite!

Awww, she's a beauty and I can imagine how excited you must be! Enjoy the time! 

Can't wait to see more photos! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Sandi,
> 
> Sprite is a new addiction, lol. She's such a doll and she fit in with the boys so well. She just came in and took over and they let her. It's so funny, they look at her like they don't know what to do, and she just wags her tail like crazy and does whatever she pleases. It's great!!! :aktion033:


Debbie - I just love it. Such a girl/woman. :chili::chili: So glad you're bringing her to Pat's since my hubby will be there.  Maybe it will give him ideas...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - I just love it. Such a girl/woman. :chili::chili: So glad you're bringing her to Pat's since my hubby will be there.  Maybe it will give him ideas...


Maybe I will just send my DH out there for the party---I mean "for the ideas." But he might just have so much fun that he wouldn't want to come home! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Congrats!! Sprite is gorgeous!! I'm so happy I'll be able to see her in person at the party and get to meet you. To me, there is such a similar look in Mary's dogs as in Cheryl's. Gigi, Sprite and others look a lot like Callie to me. It will be hard to tell who's who at the party! Now if we can just get Mary to come. :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> WooHoo!! Congrats!! Sprite is gorgeous!! I'm so happy I'll be able to see her in person at the party and get to meet you. To me, there is such a similar look in Mary's dogs as in Cheryl's. Gigi, Sprite and others look a lot like Callie to me. It will be hard to tell who's who at the party! *Now if we can just get Mary to come.* :innocent:


Was thinking the same thing! How about it Mary??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, I'd have to leave Friday night, stay overnight at your house (with ALL my dogs, of course) and drive down with you, your DH and Liza on Saturday. If you let me sleep in the car on the way home, then I should be rested enough to drive home Saturday night. If not, then I'd have to stay another night at your place (again, with ALL my dogs). Any thoughts? Sue? Sue? Crawl out from your hiding space and answer me! :behindsofa:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Sue, I'd have to leave Friday night, stay overnight at your house (with ALL my dogs, of course) and drive down with you, your DH and Liza on Saturday. If you let me sleep in the car on the way home, then I should be rested enough to drive home Saturday night. If not, then I'd have to stay another night at your place (again, with ALL my dogs). Any thoughts? Sue? Sue? Crawl out from your hiding space and answer me! :behindsofa:


You guys want to bunk in with my son -- the one who's afraid of dogs? :w00t::w00t: Could be a real interesting experience. Oh yeah, Mary, you'd have to shovel thru the mess in the room to even attempt to get in there. 

Wish I could put you up. We have the den but it's our office, really small and mostly we kind of have a dog limit at the house because of my son. He can tolerate Tyler and once Peter but you should see him if the neighbor's dogs come flying in the door. He's usually up on some piece of furniture for real. :hiding: The great dane always let off leash on our floor when he was a toddler really caused him to be petrified of dogs for most of his life. It's such a shame.

I don't suppose my nice house in Vermont would get you much closer to south jersey....or how about having your dog sitter watch all your dogs??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- just seeing this, and I couldn't be more excited for you. Sprite is just precious -- love the name.  Can't wait to hear all about her new adventures with you and your family.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your beautiful new baby!:aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's adorable! Congratulations!:wub: Can you believe we are thinking of another one?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of the good wishes everyone! Sprite is everything I had hoped for and more. What a doll!!! We are totally in love with this spunky little girl!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! Sue mentioned to me today that Sprite is now home with you! I'm sorry I missed this when you first posted it. Sprite is quite a beauty! So looking forward to more pics


----------

